# How many calories at a minimum on test e?



## Iopu (Mar 24, 2013)

I am on week 5 on my first cycle. Eating 4100 calories per day. I started at 3500. Anyway I need to abort my diet! I'm pilling on fat. I'm 5"10 191lbs. Do you think I would get much gains eating 3000 calories. I seriously need to cut down on my calories before I get proper fat!


----------



## user123 (Feb 4, 2009)

no1 can tell you this. you've already worked out that 4100cals is too much for you, go back to 3500 and see what you look like in 2 weeks.


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

Lower your carbs?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Iopu said:


> I am on week 5 on my first cycle. Eating 4100 calories per day. I started at 3500. Anyway I need to abort my diet! I'm pilling on fat. I'm 5"10 191lbs. Do you think I would get much gains eating 3000 calories. I seriously need to cut down on my calories before I get proper fat!


Eat sh1t, look sh1t 

Must be something in that 4100 cals doing it mate, your going to gain x amount of water from the cycle. So maybe its just that.

Have a look at changing it up and see if something obvious rears its head thats bloating you etc and take it out :beer:


----------



## Spragga (Feb 16, 2009)

Whats your macro breakdown buddy?


----------



## Kevin Smith (May 2, 2013)

Yeah mate, what is your breakdown Protein/fats/carbs and what type of carb are you eating?

Kevin


----------



## Zorrin (Sep 24, 2010)

Even if there was an answer to this, would you be able to follow it?

There is an answer, and its zero calories. That's the minimum number of calories you can consume on test E. Personally I've had entire weeks where I've consumed virtually no calories, just sugar-free drinks, steroids, ice lollies, and crystal meth. Soooo much crystal meth.....

Insane levels or synaptic dopamine, the testosterone of 10 men, and thai women who are on drugs too = lots of sex in awkward positions. Nothing gives you a 6-pack like it. And good glutes, because your bum muscles do most of the work. Testosterone just preserves your muscle when you're not getting much protein.

I've noticed that posts which list everything they're intending to eat in a day tend to be from "first cycle, dbol-only" newbies. The seasoned old steroid pros rarely mention food, maybe just their total protein intake, and whether they will be in calorie defecit for cutting, or going to nandos every night for bulking. Its taken for granted that they'll be eating a box of eggs a day, washing steaks down with protein shakes, and

Steroids are nitrogen retention agents - they turn the protein you eat into muscle better, and prevent muscle from being broken down if you're not eating much. To make the most out of them, you just need to eat a shedload of protein. The way your body handles carbs, fats, and total calories doesn't really change much.


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

Slowly reduce them until you get to a point where you are happy rather than taking out 1100 calories over night.


----------



## Iopu (Mar 24, 2013)

My macros are 400/400 carbs and protein and 90 grams of fats. I actually thought my fats were at 70 but I just counted everything exactly. Most of my carbs are coming from oats.

I guess I reduce my calories down to 3500 again. I don't mind putting on a little fat once I don't ballon out. I just don't want to have to do a long cut after this cycle and lose all of my gains.


----------



## Poke (May 31, 2012)

Maybe your just bloated and have high estrogen?

You on any ai?

What's is your diet? Is there allot of sodium? Or white bread/rice?

How much water are you drinking? 5-10ltrs a day?


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Do some cardio


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Leonwales said:


> Lower your carbs?


Hello broscience


----------



## Kevin Smith (May 2, 2013)

Poke said:


> Maybe your just bloated and have high estrogen?
> 
> You on any ai?
> 
> ...


Sounds like a possible answer. Are you on ais? You could be retaining water from the gear also. If you are consuming 400g of protein/400g of carbs mostly oats and the remainder fat, that looks pretty clean in my opinion.


----------



## boxinmetx (Sep 30, 2012)

Iopu said:


> I am on week 5 on my first cycle. Eating 4100 calories per day. I started at 3500. Anyway I need to abort my diet! I'm pilling on fat. I'm 5"10 191lbs. Do you think I would get much gains eating 3000 calories. I seriously need to cut down on my calories before I get proper fat!


how active are you, what job do you do or if your unemployed will you try get out and about of stay in and rest as much as possible... if i'm gaining fat i normally cut out 25grams of either rice or oats per meal and it seems to work as long as my calories are consistent every day, but don't cut ur cals by too much do it over a few days, was u gaining at all on 3500?? i used to do a lot of carb loading and depleting when i boxed and u'd be surprised by how much fatter holding water can make u look and feel


----------



## boxinmetx (Sep 30, 2012)

Iopu said:


> My macros are 400/400 carbs and protein and 90 grams of fats. I actually thought my fats were at 70 but I just counted everything exactly. Most of my carbs are coming from oats.
> 
> I guess I reduce my calories down to 3500 again. I don't mind putting on a little fat once I don't ballon out. I just don't want to have to do a long cut after this cycle and lose all of my gains.


spmetimes if you are eating too many carbs you will spill over like when u carb load u will hold water under ur skin and will make u look a lot fatter than u really are and more likely to store energy, i would decrease carbs and do some glycogen burnign workouts until u get rid 0f any excess water and u see ur true level of fat then carb load but just enough that ur muscles fill out and don't spill over and hold subq water again, see what no of cals ur at and try maintaining that, if u don't gain add 150cals from oats if ur getting fatter drop some oats


----------



## Zorrin (Sep 24, 2010)

Poke said:


> Maybe your just bloated and have high estrogen?
> 
> You on any ai?
> 
> ...


Good point, well made. Obvious now you've said it.

Carbs don't build muscles. Well, they become part of new muscle, but amino acids are more important. Muscle is protein. By eating animal muscle, amino acids result when its broken down. These go into your bloodstream. When they encounter some muscle damage and steroids, they re-assemble into muscle.

You just need enough carbs to make sure you're not breaking down muscle tissue or burning protein for energy. On steroids, that's not a lot of calories, because most of the nitrogen (protein) you eat is going to stick to you as muscle, rather than being extreted as urea. Urea is a simple nitrogen compound thats soluble in wee wee.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Zorrin said:


> Good point, well made. Obvious now you've said it.
> 
> Carbs don't build muscles. Well, they become part of new muscle, but amino acids are more important. Muscle is protein. By eating animal muscle, amino acids result when its broken down. These go into your bloodstream. When they encounter some muscle damage and steroids, they re-assemble into muscle.
> 
> You just need enough carbs to make sure you're not breaking down muscle tissue or burning protein for energy. On steroids, that's not a lot of calories, because most of the nitrogen (protein) you eat is going to stick to you as muscle, rather than being extreted as urea. Urea is a simple nitrogen compound thats soluble in wee wee.


But what about the bet with the vitamin guy.....?


----------

